# La crosse



## meutempo (7 Mar 2014 às 18:32)

Quem vende agora em Portugal as estações da marca La Crosse?
Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2014 às 01:07)

meutempo disse:


> Quem vende agora em Portugal as estações da marca La Crosse?
> Obrigado



Vende na Decatlhon


----------



## Thomar (8 Mar 2014 às 10:23)

meutempo disse:


> Quem vende agora em Portugal as estações da marca La Crosse?
> Obrigado



Bom dia! 
Na loja da Pixmania também tem: http://www.pixmania.pt/search/lacrosse/xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-price-asc-1-10-page.html


----------

